# Paperwork missing from Ptsb



## Bobman (4 Mar 2018)

We took out a mortgage in 2003 and I have received copy of my file from ptsb.  There are no documents enclosed from 2005 to 2008 ( which is the time they say we opted for fixed rate instead of tracker ).We were on a variable rate before fixing .They say they have given me a copy of everything on my file but there is no correspondence saying we were offered different rates for this time.  Is there any point chasing this up ? Is there any point looking into this as this loan was paid off in 2008. We took out an equity release loan in 2008 not knowing we were on a tracker on our previous mortgage as it was always called a variable loan and the first I knew about us being on a tracker was when I rang up about our mortgage documents after hearing about the tracker scandal on tv.


----------



## peemac (4 Mar 2018)

Unless you had a tracker on the original mortgage and it was defined as such in the documents or you very specifically asked for a tracker option when you were fixing rate, there'd be no case to answer.

Considering that variable rates and tracker rates were very similar until 2007, some people get confused about both as the variable rate effectively alsways tracked ecb / Irish Cnetral bank interest rate changes, but it was done at a timing that suited the bank (usually fairly quickly for rises and a little slower fro drops)

A tracker automatically changed at the start of the following month - up and down. This would be clearing detailed in the main mortgage document as xx% above ecb refi rate or similar.


----------



## Bobman (4 Mar 2018)

Thanks Peemac, our original mortgage was a variable home loan mortgage with interest rates reverting to the prevailing standard variable rate on expiry of fixed rate.We fixed for majority of mortgage but during 2006 we were supposedly offered a tracker ( which I was told on phone ) but no written  docs for that . Guess I'm confused by different terms and was trying to work out if we were offered a tracker at any point. Thanks for feedback I'm clutching at straws I think!


----------



## peemac (5 Mar 2018)

If the original was a standard variable rate and you never went onto a tracker or asked in writing to go onto a tracker, I just can;t see any case.

Also, as your mortgage was paid off in 2008, the difference beween a tracker and standard variable rate was very little, if any. It was only around 2009 that any substantial divergence appeared.

So I can't see any case and even if there was, there'd probably be hardly any difference.


----------



## Bobman (5 Mar 2018)

Thanks peemac


----------

